# Buddy Guy in mississauga....southside shuffle



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, check this out...buddy guy in mississauga!!


http://www.southsideshuffle.com/

saw the polka dot gtr & thought...no fuggin way....but yes, it's the real deal :food-smiley-004:


----------



## jem7vwh (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, insane. I'll definitely be checking that out.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I saw Buddy Guy backstage & up close in 2004 at the Calgary Blues & Roots Festival. He put on a great show and personally, he was a nice and real genuine *guy*! Sorry about that, the devil made me do it!


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I saw Buddy Guy backstage & up close in 2003 at the Calgary Blues & Roots Festival. He put on a great show and personally, he was a nice and real genuine *guy*! (Sorry about that, the devil made me do it!)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

one bad joke, I can let it slide...but two in a row??



:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw him in '73 at the Colonial, what in now the Hard Rock Cafe I believe. BLOODY HELL. Killer Show !!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...saw him perform in chicago, twice, back in the early 90s.

unbelievable. i thought my eyes and ears were playing tricks on me. pure voodoo. 

-dh


----------



## MelD (Jun 22, 2007)

*Bad Luck Blues*

Man I need my luck turned around. I have a frickin wedding to attend in ottawa that weekend.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw Buddy Guy at the Commodore in Vancouver - blew me away. Unbelieveable show. Especially for a guy who was pushing 70!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I notice that Buddy will be back at Hamilton Place on April 4th 2008. Tickets go on sale this Monday at ticketmaster.


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*Hes the man*

Eric Clapton actually said when Buddy Guy is in the zone there aint no better blues guitarist. SRV made his original Mary Had a Little Lamb famous around the world. Alot of these guys like him, BB ,Bo Diddly etc wont be around forever.Definetly worth going to see.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Have any of you seen a young guy being invited on stage by Buddy Guy to finish one of his shows with his polka dot strat about 20 years ago (maybe in Ottawa)? That young man was my cousin.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright. Who is the guy????


----------

